# Bandsaw G0555 Quicklook Follow-up



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Proof we'll do anything for a new tool - I drove1.5 hr through the East Coast snowstorm (to Richmond, VA) Wed evening for the pick-up anticipating some freed-up time due to inclement weather and rather than waiting for delivery. Luckily, some employees were still there at UPS Freight.

What I bought:
Bandsaw G0555 - 555.00
Resaw Fence - 100.95
Griz 3/4" 3TPI hook blade -17.95
Freight - 79.00
Shipping - 16.95
Total Bill - 769.85

The decision -
I went with the Grizzly over the Craftsman & Rikkon, much of it I think was opinion based and I went with the upper on this one. I went for the 555 over the 555LX because of the fence. The resaw fence for the LX runs ~40 more than for the 555, making the 555 cost less than the LX if purchasing a resaw fence.

The quicklook -
Bandaw arrived in about a week. Fence and blade arrived, seperately, a couple days earlier. Took my time over the past 2 days for setting up. Relatively simple to assemble. No issues. Parts fit together perfectly etc.. The 555 comes in 1 box. I definitely recommend handling with 2 people as recommended. However, being a 1 man team (and delusional from the new tool syndrome) in a snowstorm, I managed the effort. Not being overly familiar with bandsaws, I read the manual carefully. Did the complete setup using the stock 3/8" blade and fence. Then changed out the fence..then to the 3/4" blade, repeating the setup procedure. I've done some experimental resawing and couldn't be more thrilled. It's the last machine I needed for full dimensioning ability and appears to work perfectly. In the whole process, only thing I found was a small scratch on the stand (~1/4"), near unnoticable. Advice I'd provide is to follow the box instructions to not stand on end when you receive it. Although both sides are packaged in styrofoam..there's not much protection on the tension knob end of the package. So, immediate reaction is very positive, and hopeful to stand-by this quicklook for many years to come! Thanks for the advice from the folks in this forum.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can identify with your joy*

Been there done that a few times. Nothin' like a new tool to give a woodworker a "buzz" ! :laughing:
The fence looks cool. The blade I hope is a Timberwolf rather than the stock Grizzly. If not you can upgrade next time. You can also get the riser block for "serious" resawing if that become a necessity. Until you seen 12" of exposed spinning blade it's a bit intimidating
even after having done that more than a few times. :yes:

Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats, nice saw! Curious why you didn't opt for the riser kit? How do you like the 3/4" blade? Just bought the same type in a 105" blade, haven't had a warm enough day to set it up & try yet.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! And thanks for the blade advice, I debated buying the Timberwolf at 10 bucks more than the Grizzly blade, but went with the lower because I didn't know if there would be any difference (I assumed no). I resawed with the stock (3/8") blade on initial test, and was very slow compared the 3/4" blade, although the cut quality was similar. I might upgrade to the riser block if I find that I need more but my Jointer is 6". So, in terms of 4 sided rough lumber, 6" is my current limit unless I upgrade both machines.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just found this thread. I previously posted about this problem before, but here's an update.

In Feb of 2012 I purchased the Grizzly GO555P. Same saw as above.
In Stoneda70's 2nd picture above, you can see the screw that holds the bearing on the lower shaft.
On my saw that screw head has broken off 3 times, leaving about 3/4" of broken screw in shaft.

First time (March '13) screw head broke off, I called Grizzly and they sent me a new screw and a new shaft (in case I couldn't get broken screw out). I got broken screw out so just put new screw back in.

About a month later the screw broke again. This time I went to local hardware store and bought a few extra, so replaced just the screw again. Didn't use saw much that summer. 
In Dec 13', screw head broke off again (3rd time). This time I couldn't get the broken screw out so I replaced the shaft along with another new screw. It's been almost 3 months since, and the 4th screw hasn't broken yet, so maybe the original shaft was defective somehow. 

Maybe it's just a fluke with my saw but it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on that screw. Other than that problem, I love the saw.

The 3rd time the screw broke, I was using the saw and the sound of the saw changed a little bit so I looked around the back of saw at that screw and the head actually broke and fell off right before my very eyes. 

Irony of this is that I also have a cheapy 9" Ryobi band saw I bought 12 years ago (I think it was $97) and I use that saw more than the Grizzly and that Ryobi is smooth and bullet proof.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thought I'd add my delivery experience of my Grizzly band saw....

Local delivery company called in morning asking if I would be home that day. I told them I would like to pick up at their terminal. Guy said no one would be there until 5:30 pm but door would be unlocked, and I could just drive up, open big door, back in and load carton, and leave copy of paper work on counter.
Worked out well, very trustworthy company, I would say.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thought I'd add my delivery experience of my Grizzly band saw....

Local delivery company called in morning asking if I would be home that day. I told them I would like to pick up at their terminal. Guy said no one would be there until 5:30 pm but door would be unlocked, and I could just drive up, open big door, back in and load carton, and leave copy of paper work on counter.
Worked out well, very trustworthy company, I would say.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Trustworthy*

Hi!
If that shipper was located in NYC...a dozen workshops would have
at least one new free machine each :furious:!
Sadly, this is not be the norm in our town, anymore !
We had similar good trust experiences a few years back in Vermont!
Thinking of better old days when we could leave our doors to our
homes open, all summer, even in Brooklyn :yes:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------

